
Show HN: Most recommended programming books of all time - pijora
https://dev.to/daolf/the-25-most-recommended-programming-books-of-all-time-5fel
======
masonic
This has been spammed here multiple times by the originating Amazon affiliate
account:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=daolf](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=daolf)

Now resubmitted by two other accounts, one submit each day.

